# Jan. 22 annoucement? True or false?



## banjo_boy (Jan 17, 2002)

If it is, what could it be? Speculations only! No it's-gotta-be-true-because-myfriend's-friend's-neighbor-who-works-for-a-manufacturingcompany-that-uses-Apple-said-his-brother's-fatherinlaw's-2ndcousin-got-a-rash-that-looks-like-a-New-Apple-product!

And your thoughts, if your interested, what Palm's announcement could be.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

Palm is going to be (formally) annoucing its new version of the Palm OS (version 5) which will run on ARM based palm devices.


As for apple... I have no ideeea


----------



## kenny (Jan 17, 2002)

Ok, I feel stupid.... What announcement??


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

supposedly apple will make an announcement on January 22nd -- it's been the buzz around teh net for a week or so.


----------



## kenny (Jan 17, 2002)

Hmm.. first I've heard of it... It's very curious for them to have an announcement of a new product this soon after MW... I suspect it's just that "hey everybody!! the new iMac's are now shipping!!" or somesuch. But a palm-thingy with Newton tech. would be very cool too..   (seriously, I know that will not happen).

It is _very_ interesting that both Apple and Palm have some secret announcement planned for the same day though....


----------



## MacLegacy (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm not counting on Apple introducing the PowerMac G5's but it would be seriously cool to see the Apollo G4's running at over 1Ghz! I don't think apple would make a special announcement just to say " Hey, the flat-panel imacs are now shipping!"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

Newton tech is too good for a palm thingy 
LEt the palm die in peace


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 17, 2002)

ok, so here's the plan. Jan 21, we all go over to http://www.timecanada.com ;-)


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *If it is, what could it be? Speculations only! No it's-gotta-be-true-because-myfriend's-friend's-neighbor-who-works-for-a-manufacturingcompany-that-uses-Apple-said-his-brother's-fatherinlaw's-2ndcousin-got-a-rash-that-looks-like-a-New-Apple-product!
> 
> And your thoughts, if your interested, what Palm's announcement could be. *



Hey Banjo Boy, I love it!  You basically quoted me!  I've offered up many a "brother's friend's uncle's dog" posts regarding ridiculous "rumors" too.

Haha.  I love it!  Niiiice.  (Especially liked the 'rash' part ... it was a nice touch that really *proves* that the rumor is true: if www.trustmeormynameisntjohhnybgood.com said it, it must be so!


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *supposedly apple will make an announcement on January 22nd -- it's been the buzz around teh net for a week or so. *



Apple's going to announce that Steve Job's own ego knocked him up -- Job's is gonna have a baby named Mini-Mac. 

"Cool," Steve Jobs was reported as saying (by a talking monkey named Mo-Jo), "I can't believe that I actually did something that Woz couldn't do himself."


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Palm is going to be (formally) annoucing its new version of the Palm OS (version 5) which will run on ARM based palm devices.
> 
> 
> As for apple... I have no ideeea  *



Any announcement by Palm would first be (a) those weenies have finally released the final version of their 4.0 software for OS X and provided Mi¢ro$oft with everything they need (SDK) to finish the Entourage X counduits.

Second, Palm will first announce their soon-to-be-released i705 PDA (which is a psuedo replacement for the Palm VIIx web/email capable PDA) which looks somewhat like the lower-end models (e.g., m125) but has always-on email/web access -- but NO cell phone.

So, enough of the 'rumors'.  Pleeeeze.


----------



## twister (Jan 18, 2002)

Ok so i just got outta lunch with my Physic Turkey who saw the future in the crystal ball and it said i was getting a big raise today and that my TiBook was coming and then i asked about the new announcement and she saw My friends teacher who was talking with the copy man at their company but in the background she saw some guy abouyt 5'5" w/ Dark Brown hair was making copies of some documents. Well when he opened the copy machine in the reflection of the glass he saw that the boss was in his office on the phone and so the physic read his lips to see what he was talking about and he said something about bubblegum and if you re-arrange those letters and replace most of them with other letters you get Mac OS X.2 for Mac and Palm  

Physic Turkey told me so.

Twister


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 18, 2002)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kenny said:
It is very interesting that both Apple and Palm have some secret announcement planned for the same day though....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kenny, I was thinking the same thing and then thought, "DEMONS OF APPLE PDAs! GET OUT OF MY MIND!" I ALMOST got into the Apple PDA excitement, AGAIN!

As all of my posts before, I think, said before, I would love an Apple PDA. I think it would be smart of them to because of the finanical problems of both Palm and Handspring.

LET SPECULATION FLY, BUT IF YOU SAY IT IS TRUE, GADGETLOVER AND I WILL GIVE YOU A CYBER-BUTTWHOOPIN'!

I just found this image yesterday and thought it was cool. Yes old, but still cool


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 18, 2002)

Another cool one.


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 18, 2002)

Nevermind the text. The pict is nice.


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 18, 2002)

I don't think Apple is going to release anything but faster G4s.

Palm will release a new devise.

That's all.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2002)

G3 processor on a PDA -- yeah right


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes, a G3 on it would be dumb, but I did say don't pay attention to the text.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 18, 2002)

My brother's speaking beagle (who only speaks russian, so I have to struggle to understand) told me:
- Palm desktop for OS X is in late beta so they will probably be releasing it "officially" soon.
- Apple is bumping up the speed on their powermacs a little bit.

I would listen to him since he used to be a test dog in the cold war, trained in industrial espionage and chewing shoes. He has never been wrong, much.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 18, 2002)

I think it's new G4-speedbumpers to "fill up the space"(couldn't find a better word) after the new iMac. Nothing big, like the iPod. And maybe an other announcment too like a iPod 1.1/2.0 firmware update or something like that-


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 20, 2002)

HEAR SAY HEAR SAY HEAR SAY

I don't expect anything to happen but for the sun to rise in the morning and the sun to set in the evening.  However, suppose you have an angry monkey with a peg leg.  How many seeds can the monkey with a peg leg stomp out of a pickle in a 3 minute time period?  If you can answer that, then you can probably predict when and what Apple will be releasing.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

IF there is an announcement next week I can almost Guarentee that it will be speedbumped G4's, no new cases. If it was a PDA, why not make this announcement at MWSF to keep the apple PDA rumor-mongers happy, while the press enjoys it's iMac? Same goes for a Palm - Apple merger, not many people would be interested except for a small group of hardcore PDA users (AKA admiralAK(wait, that rhymes!)). Now sure there is a chance that G5's could be announced but I think that apple would have already announced this meeting and hyped it to a small extent. This meeting might go off nonchalantly like the server upgrade. They might post a blurb about a 1Ghz mac on the homepage, but i doubt anything huge.........

Wait for MWNY, but hey, thats what they said last year......

I love rumors, really do, check the sites everyday, but this seems like it's on par with spymac.com.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GadgetLover _
> *
> So, enough of the 'rumors'.  Pleeeeze.   *



Yeah, damnit, listen to GadgetLover! Stop posting rumors in the rumors forum, OK?


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2002)

But that's what the rumors section is all about. 

Twister


----------



## ulrik (Jan 22, 2002)

I was beeing sarcastic

PS: GIMME THAT SMILEY!!!


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2002)




----------



## dlookus (Jan 22, 2002)

I think it will be G5s in new cases with all the fixins, just not today. Is there some apple event going on or something. They would have said something by now. The new imac specs and the fact that the "Crystal Clear Savings" promotion ends Jan 31 is pretty telling. 

Something is coming soon.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey I heard a rumor that SJ will make Herve his new lieutenant  
Does anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 22, 2002)

Jan. 22 is almost gone. No announcement.

To answer the question:

Jan. 22 announcement? True or False.

Definitely false.


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *Jan. 22 is almost gone. No announcement.
> 
> To answer the question:
> ...



Like I said!

STOP THE MADNESS, PUT AN END TO THE LAME OL' RUMOR MILL.  Let's just talk shop instead!  (Or atleast let's not call 'rumors' 'facts'!)


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 22, 2002)

When Apple introduces something, great! Let them. I no longer care any Apple product until it is on THEIR site.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 22, 2002)

LOOK HERE: www.apple.com.au
LOOK @ hardware Everything there is confused
Knowing Apple, this is maybe for a new product.


----------



## simX (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *When Apple introduces something, great! Let them. I no longer care any Apple product until it is on THEIR site. *



Easier said than done.  'nuf said.


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 28, 2002)

Apple has new machines. 800, 933, Dual 1Ghz. It's on their site. Must be true. Unless you buy on and then you have a 1 month wait.


----------



## twister (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *Apple has new machines. 800, 933, Dual 1Ghz. It's on there site. Must be true. Unless you buy on and then you have a 1 month wait. *



Oh i wanna bye on!  Check your spelling Banjo Boy!  Just kidding i gotta give you shit.  Hay whats in the box behind me?  Ohh what could it be? 

Twister


----------



## banjo_boy (Jan 28, 2002)

Sad, sad little boy...

As for the box, everyone. Boy Wonder has received a TiPB. He has acheived coolness status.

Sad, sad little boy...

PS- If everyone wants a good laugh, go to SpyMac.com's Forum.


----------



## twister (Jan 28, 2002)

I just looked over this little wall between Banjo Boy and me and
Hahahahahahahhhahahahah  Heeeee  Hoohooo.  He's funny looking.

Good Laugh.

Twister


----------

